# ملف رائع عن Hydraulic system by ppt



## amrhawash (8 يوليو 2009)

:75:اخوانى هذا ملف جميل عن hydraulic system ارجو الاستفادة
http://www.4shared.com/file/45086328/ac38e3dc/Hydraulic_Systems.html


----------



## نايف علي (9 يوليو 2009)

الرابط غير صحيح .............


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (9 يوليو 2009)

The file link that you offers is not valid.thanks


----------



## amrhawash (9 يوليو 2009)

http://www.4shared.com/file/45086328...c_Systems.html
عفوا اللينك شغال


----------



## amrhawash (9 يوليو 2009)

http://www.4shared.com/file/45086328/ac38e3dc/Hydraulic_Systems.html
رابط اخر- متاسف ع الخطا


----------



## ايمن حسين (27 أغسطس 2010)

الرجاء تحديث الرابط
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mahmoud el bagory (27 أغسطس 2010)

its not there mr


----------



## eng.zahid (30 أغسطس 2010)

ملف قيم بارك الله فيك


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (8 فبراير 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووورررررررررر


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (9 فبراير 2011)

ملف قيم بارك الله فيك


----------



## صفدي (11 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## أصدق أحساس (17 يونيو 2011)

شكرا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## mechaniky_Segas (17 يونيو 2011)

شكرا اخي


----------



## اياد1982 (9 يناير 2012)

لااعلم اذا كان الاخوة قد جربوا روابط قديمة ولكن الرابط حاليا شغال وبه ملف باور بوينت من 21سلايد وهو مفيد وجزى الله الاخ كل خير


----------



## Hythamaga (20 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## rraid6 (21 فبراير 2012)

الرابط صحيح وتم تنزيل الملف شكرا للجهود المبذولة بارك الله بكم


----------

